# DD Mac SE



## Portobello (13 Décembre 2014)

bonjour à tous

ayant récupéré un vieux Mac SE qui affichait un ? au démarrage, j'ai pu récupérer une disquette de démarrage fournie par un sympathique connaisseur.
le pc démarre bien sur la disquette mais je n'ai pas d'icône du DD...
sauriez-vous s'il est encore possible de se procurer un tel disque (20 SC Hard disk) ?

un grand merci d'avance


----------



## Powerdom (13 Décembre 2014)

Portobello a dit:


> le pc :afraid: démarre



Ca va être difficile. sur le même modèle que toi mais dont une autre pièce est fichue...


----------



## Powerdom (14 Décembre 2014)

Ben tiens, ton post m'a donné envie de démarrer mon classic, ce que je fais une fois l'an environ.

cet après midi, profitant ce ce qu'il fasse trop chaud dehors  j'ai remis rebranché sans succès mon vieux mac. j'ai moi aussi le point d'interrogation. Comme j'ai encore toutes les disquettes systèmes fournies avec, je me dis pas de soucis. Sauf que c'est le disque dur qui est HS.   

je pense que son seul objectif maintenant sera la déchetterie


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> je pense que son seul objectif maintenant sera la déchetterie


tu pourrais songer à le donner ( voire le vendre) à des amateurs d'anciennetés , toujours en recherche de pieces divers
y a un fil "don" sur macg


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Décembre 2014)

Pas de panique !

Avec ces vieux DD ce qui arrive souvent est que la tête colle aux plateaux, il faut le démonter et lui donner un petit coup sur le coté. En général cela fonctionne, en tout cas sur mon parc de mac, cela fonctionne souvent. A voir s'i il s'agit d'un modèle à moteur pas à pas (dans ce cas taper de haut en bas)

Voila !


----------



## Portobello (17 Décembre 2014)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Pas de panique !
> 
> Avec ces vieux DD ce qui arrive souvent est que la tête colle aux plateaux, il faut le démonter et lui donner un petit coup sur le coté. En général cela fonctionne, en tout cas sur mon parc de mac, cela fonctionne souvent. A voir s'i il s'agit d'un modèle à moteur pas à pas (dans ce cas taper de haut en bas)
> 
> Voila !



merci Oldmac je vais essayer de le démonter


----------



## Powerdom (1 Février 2015)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Pas de panique !
> 
> Avec ces vieux DD ce qui arrive souvent est que la tête colle aux plateaux, il faut le démonter et lui donner un petit coup sur le coté. En général cela fonctionne, en tout cas sur mon parc de mac, cela fonctionne souvent. A voir s'i il s'agit d'un modèle à moteur pas à pas (dans ce cas taper de haut en bas)
> 
> Voila !



J'ai même pas eu besoin de le démonter. Quelques bonnes claques sur le côté et il est reparti !!!


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2015)

Après ça va quand même devenir un problème récurrent, et toujours pas kit SCSI-CardFlash a des prix raisonnables pour pouvoir équiper de nombreuses machines ...


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Mai 2015)

Je rejoins melaure car les DD SCSI de mes mac, bah j'en ai plus ! Et ce qui m'inquiète le plus c'est mon parc de mac portable SCSI. Il s'agit de disque dur de plus de 20 ans et je ne parvient pas à trouver de dd de remplacement pour mon Powerbook 100


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2015)

J'essaierais de refaire le tour du net cet été, mais je doute qu'hormis les japonais avec leur kit à 100 euros, on trouve du nouveau ...


----------



## Dgeler (24 Juin 2015)

Une idée peut-être bête : Pourquoi pas brancher un adaptateur SCSI-SATA sur le port SCSI puis trouver un disque dur pas cher en SATA. Il aura juste à être partitionné en HFS non ?


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Juin 2015)

Je crois que ça existe mais je ne pense pas que cela sois compatible, c'est plutôt dédié au serveur ? à vérifier


----------



## Dgeler (25 Juin 2015)

A 5€ pourquoi pas...

http://www.priceminister.com/offer/buy/649707577/adaptateur-scsi-sata-dhs-60-226-02.html

Après peut-être que le volume sera trop grand pour être géré en HFS standard, mais si tu créés une image disque assez petite et que tu la mets sur un vieux DD Sata pas cher, ca devrait aller...


----------



## matacao (25 Juin 2015)

Sur le lien que tu donne c'est un adaptateur SCSI Ultrawide (ce qui n'est pas courant sur les mac anciens) vers SATA.


----------



## Dgeler (25 Juin 2015)

Ah zut :/ Autant pour moi ^^

Alors il peut investir dans un DD externe de l'époque, sur Leboncoin par exemple, ou les prix reste (et encore) assez raisonnable (du moins on ne monte pas à 100€)


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Juin 2015)

pas d'intérêt a avoir un dd externe, mais le dd scsi de 20 mo conner cp2025 de mon Powerbook 100 fonctionne encore a condition de l'ouvrir et de pousser la tête en dehors de la zone de parking manuellement, j'ai mis une video sur mon youtube : 



 : Et oui ouvrir un dd ne le tue pas forcement !

ça me fait penser que j'ai toujours pas changé les condos cms sur la carte mère, faut que j'en commande des nouveaux !


----------



## melaure (26 Juin 2015)

Ce n'est pas raisonnable comme solution, il faut un kit interne SCSI vers CF ou SSD 1"8 pour ces vieilles machines.


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Juin 2015)

Je sais bien, mais c'est hors de prix !


----------

